

Cultures of Code [pdf] - deisner
http://www.americanscientist.org/libraries/documents/2014129911110802-2015-01Hayes.pdf

======
zenogais
This is the kind of deskilling many philosophers in the strand of
technological critique (Heidegger, Ellul, Marcuse, to name a few) have
discussed. It's strikes me as a byproduct of the intellectual division of
labor - as practices mature their component parts get separated. Many crafts
have suffered the same fate and that fate has been equally lamented.

------
smnplk
srsly, noone ?

